# Do slicers work well on raw meats?



## mummel (Sep 29, 2015)

Like the Chef's Choice ones.  Would they work well on a large raw top round for example?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Firm it up in the freezer first.


----------



## mummel (Sep 29, 2015)

Ah smart, TY.


----------



## muralboy (Sep 29, 2015)

I have the Chefs Choice 615.  As C noted, a few hours in the freezer to firm up and it slices just fine.  I use the serrated blade for jerky at 1/4" thick.  If you are looking for thin, thin slices you will want to use the non-serrated blade.


----------



## mummel (Sep 29, 2015)

Thats the exact one I was thinking about getting.  I want to be able to cut top rounds with ease into 3/4 inch biltong strips.  I know the 615 doesnt have that setting but you can pop the slider out for more width. 

Have you cut a round with the 615?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235748/how-do-i-identify-the-grain


----------



## muralboy (Sep 29, 2015)

I've only sliced a flatter top round for jerky - nothing too large.  I've had no problems.  I believe it will slice up to 3/4" thick.  The width across the cutting area is maybe 8-10'


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 29, 2015)

I recently got the chef's choice 609. I used it to slice a raw pork but into 1/4" steaks for Jeff's "pork butt on a stick". It worked great after a short stay in the freezer. I also used it to slice canadian bacon and I was surprised at how thin it could go with the serrated blade. I am very happy so far (other than not using the guard properly and cutting myself but that is not the slicers fault.... although it would be nice to have something to blame other than my own stupidity).


----------



## mummel (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah its only a matter of time before I add one of these to my arsenal.  Christmas gift?


----------



## floridasteve (Sep 29, 2015)

I think you need to partially freeze them first.


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 29, 2015)

I have the 615 and I have used it to slice raw and cooked foods and it definitely benefits from almost frozen food.  Kind of like the meat you would grind for sausage.  I use it to make my own cold cuts, thin slice sausage for pizza toppings, making slices of smoked cheese for sandwiches,  slicing bacon.  The lists goes on and on.  Pretty quick and easy to clean also.


----------



## mummel (Sep 30, 2015)

Good to know thanks.


----------

